# Revell & MMR Monster Model Contest



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Hey Gang
The clock is ticking with less than a month to go to get your entries in. The web sites been up dated with entries http://www.monstermodelreview.com/contest.html and the judges are watching. Remember every entry will be represented in the final Monster Model Review video. Contest end Sept. 15th, 2009, send pictures to MMR at [email protected].
Model On
Rob
Monster Model Review
http://www.monstermodelreview.com/


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Rob,
Unfortunately I have to bow out of this one mate. I still haven't picked up the new Revell versions and I'm struggling to get my Hanging Cage done for the other comp. I'm almost finished restoring an original Frankenstein, but as the comp's sponsored by Revell I wouldn't feel right about entering it. I hope you understand mate, and all the very best with it. With all the talent here you're gonna have your work cut out for you picking a winner!!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm working on the New Dracula and it will be a bit of a Bash...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Looking forward to seeing your kit Mcdee, Chris, I understand how time & life has a way of moving too quickly. we'll have more contests, there are 3 different ones being talked about already, along with the ones going on now. I have to get my Dr. Deadly done for my MS diorama, but first I have to finish Moebius's Mummy and Revell's Rommel's Rod.
Thanks again guys.
Rob

Chris, I PMed you.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

PM replied to Rob. Cheers mate.
I'm having an attempt at the MS one too, but I don't think I'm gonna make it in time. Too many mods!!:drunk:
I'll definitely be entering at least one of your next comps though! I love the idea of internet competitions.
Once I have a place of my own where I can work comfortably my workrate is gonna rise dramatically!

Chris.:wave:


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Updated the site with more entries, still plenty of time and a long weekend coming up.
http://www.monstermodelreview.com/entries.html
Happy Labor Day
Rob


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Rob,

Unlike everybody else, it was my work for this contest that kept me out of the Monster Scenes competition. Fortunately, it looks as though there'll be another one coming soon. I'm entering a Mummy in this contest, which, like Mcdee's Dracula, will be a bit of a bash.

Thanks for running this competition!

Mark McG.


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Mark McGovern said:


> Rob,
> 
> Unlike everybody else, it was my work for this contest that kept me out of the Monster Scenes competition. Fortunately, it looks as though there'll be another one coming soon. I'm entering a Mummy in this contest, which, like Mcdee's Dracula, will be a bit of a bash.
> Thanks for running this competition!
> Mark McG.


Your welcome and thanks for participating. I'm happy to help and it's great to see more and more contest popping up. My 9 year old and I got in on the Monster Scenes Contest and we are hoping to do the next one also. Fun times for sure, looking forward to seeing your kit (s).
Rob


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I am working away on mine. I didn't make it in time for the Monster Scenes contest (Due to my poor planning!), but I will at least have a kit in this one. It may be straight from the box, but I WILL get one done!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow time flies when you're having fun...:freak:
Only 10 days to go:drunk:...Yikes!
Mcdee


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

One day left all, you still have time..
Thanks again it's great to see all the work and the youth getting in on the contest.
Rob

_________________
Monster Model Review 
http://monstermodelreview.com/


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Rob,

I just need to snap a few pics...and we are G-2-G! (Good to Go)!

MMM


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

pugknows said:


> One day left all, you still have time..
> Thanks again it's great to see all the work and the youth getting in on the contest.
> Rob
> 
> ...


Its getting there!


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

It's down to the wire for me!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just got the pictures in yesterday :thumbsup: Man I haven't built this many models scince I was 12 :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*The Mummy Walks (in at the last minute).*

Just got my entry in - didn't even get the figure glued onto the base, just balanced it there and statrted shooting. I thought I had the Diorama/Conversion category all to myself, but whoops! - there'a a nice Dracula and another Mummy in there. Well, this being the US of A, competition is good right?

Good luck to everybody who entered, and thanks again to Monster Model Review and Revell for running this contest!

Mark McG.


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Just sent my pics off also.

Ditto good luck to all. 

Ditto Thanks to Revell and MMR.

Made me finish something!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

There are a lot of nice build ups submitted! I'm glad to see a lot of the youth joining in as well.

Thanks for putting this together for everyone to enjoy.

Good luck to ALL the entries!

MMM


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

There are some very cool buildups in this Contest :thumbsup:These contests really bring out the kid in me and reminds me of cool days all those years ago... Good Times Man :thumbsup:
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

There's definitely some talented modellers in the mix!! 
Best of luck to all of you.

Chris.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I got mine in yesterday at the last minute as well :thumbsup: I will echo the sentiments shared by all, A big thanks to Revell, Monster Model Review, and any other sponsers for staging this contest - *Thanks!* 

Best of luck, everybody!

I smiled when I read your post, Mark, as I also just set my kit on his base without actually attaching him


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I really like a couple of the Mummy builds!


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

The first Revell and Monster Model Review contest is now closed to entries, thank you all for participating, the judges are in for a rough ride. The kits are fantastic and it's good to see the youth step it up, they are our future after all. Check out all the terrific entries at http://www.monstermodelreview.com/entries.html
Don't forget to refresh you web browser if needed.
For those that couldn't make this one there are plans for more contests in the future so keep an eye on the forums and http://www.monstermodelreview.com
We also want to thank all the fine supporters and judges for helping out, we will be showing all the entries and announcing the winner on a special episode of Monster Model Review on Sept. 24th, thanks again for all who entered and stay tuned for more.
Rob
Monster Model Review
http://www.monstermodelreview.com


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

hedorah59 said:


> I smiled when I read your post, Mark, as I also just set my kit on his base without actually attaching him


Since the photos are static, hedly, we can't see whether the models are wobbling. So which one's yours, pray tell?

Mark McG.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I tried to find theses at the hobby stores, but I was too late (I just bought a set off E-Bay).


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Congratulations to all who entered this contest. :thumbsup:

No matter what the outcome, you're all winners! 

RK


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

The young ones did a really nice job.

Randy


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Mark McGovern said:


> Since the photos are static, hedly, we can't see whether the models are wobbling. So which one's yours, pray tell?
> 
> Mark McG.


Hey Mark...Which one is yours ?:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

buzzconroy said:


> The young ones did a really nice job. Randy


Ah, for those heady days of square-bottled Testors paints and finished-in-one-day builds!

3c, Mcdee. McG. :dude:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Beautiful work Mark...and Good Luck in the contest :thumbsup:
Mcdee :wave:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

*Mmr # 100 !*

Thanks Rob for putting this Contest together and correct me if I'm wrong but the Winners are going to be announced on what will be your 100th Edition of Monster Model Review....right? Congratulations Man!!!:thumbsup:
I never miss your show...keep up the Great work :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

My thanks too Rob, I had a lot of fun building these kits and I'm in VERY talented company by the looks. :thumbsup:
Good luck to everyone who has entered, and compliments on your work.
I'm sitting here in Oz, it's the 23rd and I'm really not liking time zones about now... When do you guys catch up again?


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

OzyMandias said:


> My thanks too Rob, I had a lot of fun building these kits and I'm in VERY talented company by the looks. :thumbsup:
> Good luck to everyone who has entered, and compliments on your work.
> I'm sitting here in Oz, it's the 23rd and I'm really not liking time zones about now... When do you guys catch up again?


:lol: Well, unfortunately it is only about 6pm on the 22nd here on the west coast. So you have at least 30 hours to wait (Unless Rob posts the video early) :wave:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Oh, for corn's sake, girls, just get off your computer until the vid comes out and build a model, why doncha? Or, do what I'm doing to kill the time...

:drunk: Mark McGee, ish it Hoctober yet...?


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Have one for me Mark... Two if you've got time...:thumbsup:
I'm actually modelling of a different type right now. We just picked up a copy of Space Hulk from Games Workshop, and my Son and I are assembling and painting the miniatures. They are some of the finest detailed styrene figures I have ever seen. 
It has proved that my eyesight is worse than I had thought, and I haven't had a drink yet either... wait, maybe that'll help.


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Thanks all, I'd love to have the video done early but I'm doing everything possible to get it done on deadline as it is. If all the stars line up, it may be up late tonight or early tomorrow morning (central US) If things don't fall into place tonight, tomorrow night for sure. I'll try to update the web site during the weekend... I'd like to use the forum names also and I know most names but I'm not 100% who's who on some. If your reading this on Wednesday feel free to post or pass me a PM.
Thanks again for participating, You all make it worth while.
Rob
Monster Model Review


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Well there was me jumping the gun by 24 hours anyways... I had the 23rd stuck in my head for some reason. 

No pressure Rob! Don't mind me, I'm going back to clipping miniatures. :wave:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

'S okay, Oz. You've got problems enough, what with your toilets flushing the wrong way and all. 

Mark McG.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Yep, that coriolis effect gets me every time... :tongue:

Waiiiiiiiiit a sec, I thought your toilets flushed the wrong way...


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

OzyMandias said:


> Waiiiiiiiiit a sec, I thought your toilets flushed the wrong way...


Aaaahh, you also think Father Christmas wears shorts, it should snow in Summer, and beer should be served in coffee cans.

Well, getting one out of three right ain't so bad! :drunk:

Mark McG.


----------

